
Show HN: Spongedown - ivanceras
http://ivanceras.github.io/spongedown-editor/
======
jbob2000
This is cool, but why would I want to draw diagrams like this? There's a
plethora of tools out there that make drawing diagrams pretty simple, why do I
want to do it with text? I'd drive myself crazy - every time you change one
character in the diagram, you have to shift all the other characters on the
line.

I don't mean to be condescending, but.. whyyy? It just seems so fragile to be
doing complex diagrams in plain text like that.

~~~
scardine
While ascii art is not easy to edit (it is simple enough for many uses) it
shares all other advantages of readable plain text formats.

I loved it.

~~~
gravypod
If you made a Spongedown vi/emacs/nano editor that had paint-like features
(place speech bubble, place resistor, place trace, place line, etc) then this
would become practical.

~~~
teddyh
Emacs: M-x artist-mode

Shift-MouseButton2, select Drawing → Rectangle

------
tenryuu
Unsure what you did wrong, but this took about a minute to process the panel
on the right, before firefox crashed, taking the whole system with it.

Had to hard reset on from the physical button

From my phone camera;
[https://my.mixtape.moe/rkoydo.jpg](https://my.mixtape.moe/rkoydo.jpg)

~~~
segf4ult
This also crashed firefox on Linux for me.

~~~
ivanceras
I also experience crashes from time to time. The project is compiled into
webassembly(wasm), and I think the wasm has yet to be tested more with bigger
code base.

~~~
tenryuu
Might be that the version of firefox I was using (since it's a lab machine) is
outdated. Wasm is right now bleeding edge technology, so it's going to be a
bit of a weird side for a while as machines are updated for compatibility

~~~
ivanceras
Yeah, I'm guessing that too. When I load the page in firefox my new ubuntu 16
machine randomly freezes, had to reset and update the drivers suspecting it
was some hardware/driver issue. However, chrome is working pretty well.

------
bobinatorino
Really, really, slow. Crashed my computer. Interesting idea, though.

~~~
ivanceras
I've really wanted to put up a server to the rendering api on the server side,
but I don't have to resources for it yet, so I leverage on doing the rendering
on the client side.

~~~
peternicky
When you say "resources", do you mean money or time?

~~~
ivanceras
money

------
Ezhik
Really don't find ASCII -> Diagrams very useful, but I'm surprised this is the
first time I've seen inline CSV rendering like that.

~~~
notheguyouthink
I like them personally (ASCII Diagrams), but creating them is very difficult.
I'm rarely concerned with getting them to other formats, my goal when creating
them _was_ a text representation.

I use Monodraw to draw mine, fwiw. It also outputs images/svg/etc if you like.

------
exikyut
I get

    
    
      Uncaught RangeError: Maximum call stack size exceeded
    

after about 30 seconds.

------
xnxn
I liked this a lot. It was fun pasting some of my diagrams in to see how
svgbob rendered them.

I think I still prefer a monospaced font in the SVG (but that's easy to do
with CSS).

~~~
ivanceras
The shapes on the svg is adjusted to fit with source diagrams I've found
anywhere online. If you have some interesting diagrams that are a bit off on
the render, please don't hesitate to show it, or file a bug on the github
repo.

------
simlevesque
Takes 10 seconds to load on a Xeon...

------
lonesword
Does not look good on mobile browser

------
wjvdhoek
This is awesome, great job!

